# Price of Barn Wood



## BrianC87 (May 26, 2012)

I found an ad on craigslist of a guy selling some barn wood. He listed in the ad that the price is negotiable. I was hoping to get some insight on what barn wood typically goes for so I have an idea what to offer when i go to look at it tomorrow.

The wood still has nails in it and still in large chunks of walls from the looks of it. I'm assuming the building recently collapsed or was just taken down.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I see you live in North Dakota. It will soon be covered in snow and if it hasn't been prepped at all I would start with offering to hall it away free. If it"s like here in South Dakota they are raising old farm buildings and tree groves to gain a few acres of tillable ground. They pile it all up and burn it. Trying to reclaim old barn wood is a lot of work unless you are doing some rustic items. It's a killer on your planer blades. Just my thoughts and stay warm this winter.


----------



## hansman1982 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, most likely it's going to be pine so keep it less than what pine is going for locally. I'd go with the other commenter and start with "I'll be charitable and haul it away for nothing and then not complain when half the boards are worthless".

If your plans call for a distressed wood look, though, you may be sitting on a gold mine. I recently used some barn boards and just sanded the patina off them and got some amazing looking pine out of them.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Back in the seventies we all did our basement walls with that stuff.Buncha wanna B cowboys with Quiana shirts . bell bottoms and fringe vests. LOL


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i've seen some listed on cl for $3 a bdft,which the ad has been running for awhile.hope that helps some.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

Most of the old barns around here are made from native oak which is very difficult to work with as it has gotten very hard. Tried scrolling some after it had been planed but was almost too hard. Knew a guy that made rustic furniture from it but had to drill before putting in screws.
Most of it for sale here has been prepped by having the nails removed and checked for other metal. I would think that unprepped and disassembled would be worth very little.


----------



## BrianC87 (May 26, 2012)

I've had a family member request a picture frame out of barn wood. So the only worries I would have with cutting would be if I have to rip it to width and mitering the corners.

I'm not looking to spend a lot on this but figured with everyone wanting things made of reclaimed wood that I might have to prepare myself for what people think the wood is worth.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

What they think it's worth? Who knows, but they're probably thinking a fair bit because it is fairly fashionable right now. I've seen it listed for at least $3/BF but those prices are only for the stuff in good shape, no rotting, and all the nails pulled.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I remember the days of the basement paneling (and remember when people collected beer cans for one wall too). Maybe it will come back???

I've used it for picture frames around antique looking prints in a "rustic" cabin environment. I've also used it for Christmas nativity barns. And I've used it for display barns for collectible small scale tractors. If you are into that, it has some value but for those projects a few of boards would be enough.

It can be nice stuff but has probably weathered a lot and been painted several times so usable material would require a lot of sawdust and you might end up with 1/2" material. And most likely it will have been attached with cut nails (bigger than a brad or finish nailer hole and will probably show some rust coloring).


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd offer to take it away free!


----------



## DanaA1972 (Oct 24, 2013)

I agree with everyone who says offer to take for free…worse thing they can say is no.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

People in our area have a very inflated idea as to what old barn wood is worth on CL. I see an awful lot of old barns being dozed and burned or buried so I wouldn't offer much at all.


----------

